# Slideshow of D1 Grand Prix Anaheim.



## marn (May 7, 2009)

slideshow of a few images from that day.









click the link below for the slideshow.

D1 Grand Prix


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 7, 2009)

nice shot! perfect panning, but if you had both of the cars in frame and panned well, this would be the most perfect panning shot i ever saw!


----------



## NateS (May 7, 2009)

Al-Wazeer said:


> nice shot! perfect panning, but if you had both of the cars in frame and panned well, this would be the most perfect panning shot i ever saw!



I agree with this.  Excellent panning skills....but I would have prefered either one car or both complete cars instead of 1 1/2 cars.  Still a great shot though.


----------



## polymoog (May 7, 2009)

Nice slideshow


----------



## AtlPikMan (May 7, 2009)

Nice Work..Im going to the FD Road Atlanta event this saturday. Im excited, This is my first time going...


----------



## woojiebear (May 7, 2009)

nice pan!!


----------



## marn (May 8, 2009)

thanks.

that was taken at 1/15.

most of the other pans in the slideshow are 1/15-1/25.


----------



## MossMan (May 13, 2009)

NICE PICS!! I like them all.


----------



## DragonHeart (May 31, 2009)

HAHAHAHA, I just took about 800 shots of D1GP here in Miami.  Will post some tomorrow! BTW, nice shot !


----------



## bhop (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice shots.  Your pics make it look more fun than it actually was.. I was there and compared to nearly all the "professional" drift events i've been to in the past, this was a letdown.


----------

